# Looking for Mac dupes for Stila.



## Rinoa (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi!

I spent a lot of time browsing, reading and researching before I finally decided to post something. Not because I didn't want to! This place is so huge and informative, I found a lot of what I was looking for with just a few simple searches. Many Google results lead me here, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However! I finally have a question that I don't think I saw many answers to. I'm looking for possible Mac dupes for Stila's Twig, Bouquet and Kitten. This is what I have to far, but wanted to run it by people who've actually seen these colors firsthand first. There were a few different results to my searches for a Kitten dupe.

Stila Kitten = MAC LE Grand Entrance, Shroom, Jest or Naked Lunch?
Stila Twig = MAC Mulch (or Embark?)
Stila Bouquet = MAC Orb (or Vapour?)

What do you all think?

Edit: If these colors are way off, what others would you all recommend?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 18, 2009)

kitten and shroom are nothing alike. Grand Entrance is the closest MAC has, but the texture of Stila's shadows vs MAC's is pretty remarkable. Stila's shadows are particularly buttery.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Stila Diamond Lil = MAC Smoke & Diamonds

They are pretty much the same. Yea people will argue about the Starflash texture being better but the Stila texture is pretty good!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice Dupe list - MakeupTalk

This may help find dupes for things...they have dupes for Kitten, but they're d/s brand stuff, not MAC; "Stila Kitten = Wet n Wild Fine Wink, CoverGirl Champagne Eye Enhansers shadow, Sally Girl Silver Lining"
...HTH a little!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_kitten and shroom are nothing alike. Grand Entrance is the closest MAC has, but the texture of Stila's shadows vs MAC's is pretty remarkable. Stila's shadows are particularly buttery._

 
ITA! I'm not sure about Twig either... maybe Antiqued? I just don't think Mulch has enough red tones to be a dupe.


----------

